# Mamas with Bipoloar Disorder



## Mama Soltera (Dec 13, 2009)

Is there already a tribe somewhere? I wanted to talk to other moms who have this and see how you cope, if you're medicated, and how understanding and supportive people are. I just feel very alone and honestly kind of cursed for being born this way. 

I wanted to add that medications (and even natural remedies) never really work on me. A lot of times they have the opposite effect so I really don't think medication could help me.


----------

